# كيف يمكن فصل السكر عن الملح ؟؟؟؟



## حسن هادي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

من المعلوم ان المخاليط الكيميائية يمكن فصلها بصورة بسيطة وعن طريق عمليات فيزيائية كاستخدام مغناطيس لفصل برادة حديد عن نشارة خشب مثلا وغيرها الكثير من الطرق والان اود السؤال كيف يمكن فصل السك عن الملح اذا تم خلطهما سويا وهل يمكن الاستفادة من خاصية الملح بالتوصيل الكهربائي وبعكسه السكرالاذي لايوصل التيار الكهربائي فهل يمكن بطريقة قيزيائية فصل هذين المكونين للخليط مع التحية والود


----------



## حسن هادي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

من المعلوم ان المخاليط الكيميائية يمكن فصلها بصورة بسيطة وعن طريق عمليات فيزيائية كاستخدام مغناطيس لفصل برادة حديد عن نشارة خشب مثلا وغيرها الكثير من الطرق والان اود السؤال كيف يمكن فصل السك عن الملح اذا تم خلطهما سويا وهل يمكن الاستفادة من خاصية الملح بالتوصيل الكهربائي وبعكسه السكرالاذي لايوصل التيار الكهربائي فهل يمكن بطريقة قيزيائية فصل هذين المكونين للخليط مع التحية والود ****


----------



## حسن هادي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

من المعلوم ان المخاليط الكيميائية يمكن فصلها بصورة بسيطة وعن طريق عمليات فيزيائية كاستخدام مغناطيس لفصل برادة حديد عن نشارة خشب مثلا وغيرها الكثير من الطرق والان اود السؤال كيف يمكن فصل السك عن الملح اذا تم خلطهما سويا وهل يمكن الاستفادة من خاصية الملح بالتوصيل الكهربائي وبعكسه السكرالاذي لايوصل التيار الكهربائي فهل يمكن بطريقة قيزيائية فصل هذين المكونين للخليط مع التحية والود **


----------



## ابراهيم الابياري (9 ديسمبر 2006)

use 1000,000 ants


----------



## حسن هادي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

نحتاج الى طريقة هندسية


----------



## المهندس25 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اعلم كيف ////


----------



## قمرهم كلهم (8 فبراير 2007)

بسيط جدا ابحث عن مديب يديب الملح ولا يديب السكر فاذا مزجتهم راح تحصل على السكر وبعدين حاول تفصل الملح عن المذيب اللي استخدمته


----------



## كونكورد (8 فبراير 2007)

نذيب الأثنين فى الماء وبوضع سكر النبات معلق داخل الأناء وسوف يتجمع السكر على سطح قطعة السكر وبعد فصل السكر نسخن الماء للتبخير فيتبقى الملح بأذن الله


----------



## almohandis1985 (9 فبراير 2007)

نجيب شوية نمل حياكل السكر ويتبقى الملح استخدمه زي ما إنت عاوز


----------



## shair (10 فبراير 2007)

#9 اليوم, 12:18 AM 
almohandis1985 
عضو 
تاريخ التّسجيل: Sep 2006
المشاركات: 41 

نجيب شوية نمل حياكل السكر ويتبقى الملح استخدمه زي ما إنت عاوز 
100%


----------



## المهندس كاروان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثل ما يكولون الجماعة شوية نمل ويجيك الصافي*


----------



## المتكامل (4 نوفمبر 2009)

كلامك صحيح اخي كونكورد وهي الطريقه الصحيحة


----------



## د.محبس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

لك حلي:
لكن يجب ان تضحي بالسكر
هو انت تضع المزيج في ماء ثم في قدر ثم تسخن القدر ان السكر سوف يتبخر والملح سوف يركد في القاع.


----------



## وائل عبده (11 نوفمبر 2009)

من الممكن


----------



## abo ra7ma (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد مزج هذا الثنائي في الماء نقوم بتجميدهم (وضعهم في الفريزر مثلاً) فيتجمع السكر علي هييئة بللورات علي سطح الماء المتجمد وبعد سحب هذة البللورات يتبقي الملح مع الماء فنعمل علي تبخير الماء بالتسخين فتبقي الملح مترسب 
وهذا علي حد علمي


----------



## فراس بشناق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هل من شخص يؤكد اي من هذه الاجابات؟


----------



## د.محبس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

لك حلي:
لكن يجب ان تضحي بالسكر
هو انت تضع المزيج في ماء ثم في قدر ثم تسخن القدر ان السكر سوف يتبخر والملح سوف يركد في القاع.


----------



## وسيم خضر محمود (12 يناير 2010)

كيف؟


----------



## وائل عبده (12 يناير 2010)

اؤيد كلام د. محبس


----------

